# steelhead black river???



## sampler69187

How come I dont here anyone talk about fishing the black river for steelhead? Or do they not go up there ? It is a big body of water that goes into the lake. Just wondering.


----------



## brodg

I think people discount the Black River because the DNR doesn't stock it with steel smolts. Therefore you may not get as many fish. You may not get as many fellow anglers to contend with for that reason. But the experts tell me that steelies end up in all the creeks and rivers so go for it. Also what Ohio stocks are Manistee steelhead which primarily spawn in the spring so most steelies in the creeks now are stray PA london strain. I've been thinking about trying out the Black River for a few weeks now, let me know what you find.


----------



## yonderfishin

From what Ive read , every river, stream, creek, and ditch flowing into the lake and deep enough for the fish to get into will get steelhead trying to get into it. Just not always in good numbers. The Black river qualifies and its location makes it worth a try.


----------



## steelheader007

Ppl don't talk about it on the net due to the fact they don't want 8 million ppl their unlike another eastern tribe in Ohio that's not stocked either trust me guides take clients their so take your best shot!


----------



## faceman9

steelheader007 said:


> Ppl don't talk about it on the net due to the fact they don't want 8 million ppl their unlike another eastern tribe in Ohio that's not stocked either trust me guides take clients their so take your best shot!


That is exactly the right response. If we don't talk about it, everyone stays away. As soon as you start telling everyone that your catching them there, the whole place goes to hell. I know.

Anyone asks, tell them to go to Vermillion or Rocky. Thank you.


----------



## flytyer

faceman9, everybody knows there aren't any steelhead in the V.  Send everybody over to the Rocky, that's where all the fish are. LOL!!


----------



## Fishaholic69

the western tribs suck compared to the eastern ones! go east!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH

There are no fish east, go west!!


----------



## djones87

I hear that the city of Rocky River is so upset over the dog park issue that instead of paying the court cost they have decided to damn up the river and flood the problem away! Avoid the Rock!


----------



## fredg53

I ttoaly agree KSU east sucks go west:S


----------



## flytyer

If there are no fish out east, and there are no fish to the west, Then they must all be in the lake! Yeh that's where they are.


----------



## nforkoutfitters

I am only gonna post this once. Don't mention names of rivers it will totally mess the fishing up but if you all want to know which one.................. here goes just this once. FISH THE MAUMEE!!!!!!! thats where EVERYONE SHOULD GO!!!!!


----------



## KSUFLASH

Now that Ohio State lost, and the Browns stink it up, it's time to pack up and go to Michigan. That is where the fish are!


----------



## sampler69187

why cant we all just get along. I though that was a place to post ?? about fishing iam sorry that some of you are insecure. About your fishing. Its nice to get feed back from everyone. The ones that have giving me feed back. its very helpful for me and new anglers just getting started out. thank to those guys.


----------



## oarfish

sampler69187 said:


> why cant we all just get along. I though that was a place to post ?? about fishing iam sorry that some of you are insecure. About your fishing. Its nice to get feed back from everyone. The ones that have giving me feed back. its very helpful for me and new anglers just getting started out. thank to those guys.


Dude get used to it. This is Ohio with many jealous fishermen.


----------

